# BCBBBBCTBLT with Qview



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

What is a "BCBBBBCTBLT" ?

It is a BLT on Steroids!

And it tastes GREAT!

That is if any of you like Bacon.

Step by step below.

Toast 4 nice slices of bread:








Spread Miracle Whip on all 4 slices (Mayo if you don't like MW):







Lay some lettuce on one side of each future sammie:







Put one layer of Home Smoked Buckboard Bacon on top of the lettuce (here it is only one slice of BBB):

How To Make:   Buckboard Bacon (Step by Step) Nov 4, 2018








Then put one layer of Home Smoked Canadian Bacon on top of the BBB:
How To Make:  Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon








Next up- One layer of Home Smoked Bacon on top of the Canadian Bacon:

How To Make:  Bacon (Extra Smoky)






Don't stop now! Add a couple pieces of Home Smoked Canadian Turkey Bacon:

How To Make:   Canadian Turkey Bacon






A little more lettuce on top of that (not too much!---We aren't vegetarians here!):







Close 'em up, cut 'em corner to corner, add some maters, and enjoy:







Thanks for lookin',

Bearcarver


----------



## cripplecreek (Sep 10, 2010)

As I looked as each photo I wondered more and more where you were going to put the T in this BLT on steroids.  T on the side huh?  I like your priorities.  Looks great!!


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 10, 2010)

That rocks Bear!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 10, 2010)

that's one helluve nice lookin' sammie


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 10, 2010)

you forgot to call the doctor so he could come and clean out the arteries after you eat it....that is a lot of bacon on a sammy....only in my wildest dreams would i ever be able to eat something like that.....my cholestoral would soar through the roof...man i miss my youth.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

cripplecreek said:


> As I looked as each photo I wondered more and more where you were going to put the T in this BLT on steroids.  T on the side huh?  I like your priorities.  Looks great!!


Actually two Ts:

"Canadian *T*urkey Bacon" and* T*omatoes on the side.

Mrs. Bear uses our big tomatoes, by putting a big slice in her sammie.

I like to use our cherry tomatoes, by alternating Bite of Sammie, pop a cherry tomato, bite of sammie, etc, etc.....

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> you forgot to call the doctor so he could come and clean out the arteries after you eat it....that is a lot of bacon on a sammy....only in my wildest dreams would i ever be able to eat something like that.....my cholestoral would soar through the roof...man i miss my youth.


I know what you mean.

I'm going on 62, and have health problems, but cholesterol isn't one of them.

Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 10, 2010)

dang and I just got my blood pressure lowered and now  I feel it comin back up!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2010)

nice sammich!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

Where do I go to worship at the feet of Bearcarver, for he has created nirvana!


----------



## wildflower (Sep 10, 2010)

BACON


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Where do I go to worship at the feet of Bearcarver, for he has created nirvana!


No not at my feet.

But we could hail the Great Bacon Porker & his Turkey Cousin.

Hmmm, what else can I turn into Bacon?

Rabbit?

Bear?  (Ouch !)

Chicken?

Duck?

Dove?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Chainsaw, northern greenhorn, Lugnutz, and chefrob for the nice comments!

Nothin' like all kinds of smoked Bacon,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2010)

Bear you have just taken the BLT to a whole new level. You rocked this one - I gave you a thumbs up cause I can't give you


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 10, 2010)

Now that's BACON sammie for sure there Bear. I really like it too but I like the big maters on the sandwich thou. Heck I like hanging with the women anyhow. They smell better. But you sure have the bacon making down pat. I really like the buckboard the best just some folks don't take to it for it's shaped different then they are used to. Now I'm old and have health problems to but I take all kinds of pills for this and that so. The way I look at it dieing not gonna make me happy anyway so if I die with some clogged things so be it.


----------



## walle (Sep 10, 2010)

Fa-shizzle, Lordy Morty, Good Golly Molly, [email protected]~#'s Bells!, and LET ME AT ONE OF THOSE!!!

Mr Bear Carver, Sir.  There is no doubt that that... thing of a sammie is the best bacon sammie I have ever seen.  I think the only problem I would have is trying to stuff that bad boy in my face!

Over the top, man.  You know I love your bacon posts... to pull four of them into one spot in this o'l world is simply heaven.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn that looks great Bear


----------



## meateater (Sep 10, 2010)

HOLY SHOOT BEAR!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now that's a SAMMY! You have all of the finest of gods creations on there in all there cured smoked finest. Yes MW is better.


----------



## meateater (Sep 10, 2010)

Now this is the leanest bacon I've ever seen.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2010)

That is an awesome *BCBBBBCTBLT* Bear.  




I noticed one thing that you didn't add that would have kicked it up a notch,  *AVOCADO, *thus making it a *"BCBBBBCTBLTA"*...

However, I still gave it a 5 pepper rating...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 10, 2010)

Fine looking sandwich there! The only thing I would add to that is a tossed egg, some spicey mustard and a tad of cheese. Great looking grub...!


> Dove?


 Sure.. not hard to do. A little TQ and some smoke and here's what you can do..




















They are more like snacks instead of bacon.. Perhaps if you packed them together with some sort of binder, and then slaced them, you could make bacon. Hell, there's turkey bacon and they don't have bellies or butts..


----------



## princess (Sep 11, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!

That looks AMAZING! I do love a good BLT, and that looks like a GREAT one!

-Princess


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank You very much Gary, Mark, Tracey, Brian, Paul & Meateater for the really nice comments.

I'm glad you liked it,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

P4B,

You actually did it! Cured & Smoked Dove Breasts---Gotta be awesome!

Were they pink inside when done?  MMMmmmmmm.........

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

Almost missed you!

Thanks Princess!

Bear


----------



## princess (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to try the Charcuterie recipie for "Duck Prociutto" soooo bad, I just can't seem to find a good source for good fresh duck breast. Those dove breasts look AMAZING, great stuff Pit4Brains!!  I love the taste of dove, but always fear for my teeth if I hit a bit of shot. How do you handle cooking/smoking/getting around the shot? Or were they farmed dove?

-Princess


Bearcarver said:


> P4B,
> 
> You actually did it! Cured & Smoked Dove Breasts---Gotta be awesome!
> 
> ...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 11, 2010)

> Were they pink inside when done?


 They were dark all the way through, moist and tender like cured meat should be and the gamey taste was mellowed out quite a bit. I took some to drill today and even the non game eaters liked them..


> Those dove breasts look AMAZING, great stuff Pit4Brains!!  I love the taste of dove, but always fear for my teeth if I hit a bit of shot. How do you handle cooking/smoking/getting around the shot?


 Thanx! I will definately be doing this again. I have ten more in the fridge from yesterday and there's a few more days left to hunt. I'll post up a step-by-step in the wild game section. I use a 16 gauge with 8 shot so I don't find much shot in the breasts. Most of my birds come down crippled and have to be dispatched by hand. Luckily I have a dog that can get 'em snatched up before they can get away..


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Mrs. Bear uses our big tomatoes, by putting a big slice in her sammie.
> 
> I like to use our cherry tomatoes, by alternating Bite of Sammie, pop a cherry tomato, bite of sammie, etc, etc.....


Quite a sandwich.  We really like good tomatoes, and detest the typical "Florida tube tomatoes" that are bred and grown for travel ability and not flavor.  Unfortunately, we cannot grow them here because of a lot of shade.  The grocery stores have what they call vine ripened tomatoes, but they are not nearly as good as a home grown variety.

We have found *one* store bought tomato that has flavor we like.  It is the Campari variety and is packaged by Sun Nurseries out of Canada (but sometimes grown in Mexico).  These tomatoes are almost the size of  a golf ball.  Bigger than those cherry tomatoes you showed, but not big enough for big full slices on a sandwich.  But they do have a nice flavor.   We get them at our local BJs.  Costco also carries them.  Even the grocery stores are starting to carry them, but at twice the price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

Princess said:


> I want to try the Charcuterie recipie for "Duck Prociutto" soooo bad, I just can't seem to find a good source for good fresh duck breast. Those dove breasts look AMAZING, great stuff Pit4Brains!!  I love the taste of dove, but always fear for my teeth if I hit a bit of shot. How do you handle cooking/smoking/getting around the shot? Or were they farmed dove?
> 
> -Princess


*Princess*, Dove breasts are so small, when you see the little hole in a breast, and it doesn't go out the other side, you should go in after it with a fillet knife & a tweezers, because often times the BB takes hair (feathers or some other crap) into the meat with it. No entry holes---No BBs.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

Dark all the way through? How did you cure them---Time--amount of cure. Your dove breasts look awesome, but everything I cure becomes pink inside, even my Turkey Breasts, as can be seen in the original BLT part of this thread. 
 

Bear


Pit 4 Brains said:


> They were dark all the way through, moist and tender like cured meat should be and the gamey taste was mellowed out quite a bit. I took some to drill today and even the non game eaters liked them..


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Quite a sandwich.  We really like good tomatoes, and detest the typical "Florida tube tomatoes" that are bred and grown for travel ability and not flavor.  Unfortunately, we cannot grow them here because of a lot of shade.  The grocery stores have what they call vine ripened tomatoes, but they are not nearly as good as a home grown variety.
> 
> We have found *one* store bought tomato that has flavor we like.  It is the Campari variety and is packaged by Sun Nurseries out of Canada (but sometimes grown in Mexico).  These tomatoes are almost the size of  a golf ball.  Bigger than those cherry tomatoes you showed, but not big enough for big full slices on a sandwich.  But they do have a nice flavor.   We get them at our local BJs.  Costco also carries them.  Even the grocery stores are starting to carry them, but at twice the price.


Thanks Dale,

Our tomatoes are awesome, and we never eat BLTs any other time of year, because store  bought tomatoes suck, but I will have to look at BJs for those tomatoes.

Oh NO!!!!  BLTs all year around????

Bear


----------



## princess (Sep 12, 2010)

I had to sit here and think about it.... I have never personally cleaned a shot bird. I have eaten them after my mom cleaned them. I have my share of countless farmed birds & rabbits (Oh and fish. Enough fish for a lifetime.) The only "shot" thing I have cleaned is deer. If I am ever fortunate enough to get my hands on my own dove, I will have to remember this advice! :)

Cheers!

-Princess


Bearcarver said:


> *Princess*, Dove breasts are so small, when you see the little hole in a breast, and it doesn't go out the other side, you should go in after it with a fillet knife & a tweezers, because often times the BB takes hair (feathers or some other crap) into the meat with it. No entry holes---No BBs.
> 
> Bear


----------



## princess (Sep 12, 2010)

I will second those particular Campari tomatoes. They are a little pricey and come shipped in one of those clear thin plastic clamshells. In wintertime tho, they are the only things worth eating. We are getting the last funky artisan tomatoes out of my mom's garden now. They really do all taste just a bit different from one another. Seems like this year was not a good one for tomatoes here. Too hot maybe? Too much rain at wierd times? ::shrug:: There just wasn't much extra for canning, making juice, salsa, etc...


Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Dale,
> 
> Our tomatoes are awesome, and we never eat BLTs any other time of year, because store  bought tomatoes suck, but I will have to look at BJs for those tomatoes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

Princess said:


> I had to sit here and think about it.... I have never personally cleaned a shot bird. I have eaten them after my mom cleaned them. I have my share of countless farmed birds & rabbits (Oh and fish. Enough fish for a lifetime.) The only "shot" thing I have cleaned is deer. If I am ever fortunate enough to get my hands on my own dove, I will have to remember this advice! :)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


Yup, When you shoot a deer. the slug could hit a bone (often does). Then you could have splintered bone all over the place, and sometimes pieces of the slug could separate and fly around, but with shotgun BBs, all you have to do is "follow the hole". Not a very long hunt in a little dove breast.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Bear,

Another fine post!!

How'd you like the "Turkey Bacon"?  Gonna have to try this one next.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Bear,
> 
> Another fine post!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd,

It is real good. I would have to say it tastes about halfway between Canadian Bacon and a very smoky regular smoked turkey.

It's not all gone yet. I'm nursing it to make it last!

Bear


----------



## skully (Feb 1, 2011)

that is a really good lookin snack before bed for sure....lol......wicked sammy.....good job


----------



## smokermark (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that is what I would term a real bacon. Your BLT sandwiches look spectacular and I bet they tasted even better!  Adding Canadian bacon in combination with everything else extra meaty that's a really nice touch.


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot about that bacon sammie. Gonna have to muster one up soon. Thanks Bear!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 2, 2011)

Bear my friend, now that's what I like about you, good simple, easy  to understand directions, I think I told you that once before.  What a (as we say here in the Mt's. of the Appalachians) a fine samich, I got hungry just watching you put it together!  I like Kraft Mayo better than MW and I like Mrs. Bear like a nice big slice of tomato on my samich but other than that, I would not change a thing.  I did see something on there that I have not seen before but have read about and heard of.....BBB..... I will be checking out the link you gave us as soon as I get done typing this.  Hope your doing well, I'll keep in touch!  No better samich could be found in the finest restaurant in the whole world Bear, take care and may all your smokes be great!!!

Barry

aka VirginiaSmokeSignial


----------



## malisaw (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll take two - hold the lettuce and tomato!!

Looks delish!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2011)

SKULLY said:


> that is a really good lookin snack before bed for sure....lol......wicked sammy.....good job


LOL---Also good to watch a movie while gnawing on one of these!

Thanks,

Bear
 




SmokerMark said:


> Now that is what I would term a real bacon. Your BLT sandwiches look spectacular and I bet they tasted even better!  Adding Canadian bacon in combination with everything else extra meaty that's a really nice touch.


Thanks,

I hate when you bite into a Sammie, and all you taste is bread!

Bear




meateater said:


> I forgot about that bacon sammie. Gonna have to muster one up soon. Thanks Bear!


I would probably leave out the Turkey Bacon next time. I made that hard smoked, like my Smoked Salmon, and it's more for snacking than sammie making!

Bear




VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Bear my friend, now that's what I like about you, good simple, easy  to understand directions, I think I told you that once before.  What a (as we say here in the Mt's. of the Appalachians) a fine samich, I got hungry just watching you put it together!  I like Kraft Mayo better than MW and I like Mrs. Bear like a nice big slice of tomato on my samich but other than that, I would not change a thing.  I did see something on there that I have not seen before but have read about and heard of.....BBB..... I will be checking out the link you gave us as soon as I get done typing this.  Hope your doing well, I'll keep in touch!  No better samich could be found in the finest restaurant in the whole world Bear, take care and may all your smokes be great!!!
> 
> Barry
> 
> aka VirginiaSmokeSignial


Barry,

Thank you for the very kind words. I make my step by steps even easy enough for me to follow the second, third, fourth & so on time I make the same thing.

I like the cherry maters, because when I put slices on my sammies, they usually fall out anyway.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Malisaw!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2014)

Bumping this up for those who weren't here 3 1/2 years ago.

My Favorite Sandwich !!!

Hope you like all kinds of Bacon.

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

I forgot about checking this one out a long time ago - those would be addicting Bear!


----------



## deuce (Apr 22, 2014)

WOW THAT LOOKS FRICKIN AMAZING!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   

That has to be the best sammich EVER!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2014)

Holy Cheesus that's a Bacon sandwee!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2014)

Man that is awesome.

Turkey bacon, huh.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> I forgot about checking this one out a long time ago - those would be addicting Bear!


This is one of the Sammies I like to eat slowly to really enjoy it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This thread was hidden for over 3 years, so I figured you never saw it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


Deuce said:


> WOW THAT LOOKS FRICKIN AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, Deuce!!

Yup---If you like Bacon, this is the Sammich!!

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 23, 2014)

Incredible! Glad you bumped this one, I've been thinking about making turkey bacon. I like the idea of being able to control the salt and fat. The packaged stuff really doesn't seem much healthier than regular bacon, and for the most part tastes like salty shoe leather. I've been wanting to experiment with transglutaminase (meat glue) and making chopped and formed turkey bacon seems like a good place to start. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh Bear, you're just a joy!!! 

And your creations - from this one to your cantaloupe drink to so much, are just so very fabulous!

Fun to see!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Holy Cheesus that's a Bacon sandwee!!!


Thanks Case!!

I knew you'd like that !!

I know we both hate Bacon about the same amount !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


c farmer said:


> Man that is awesome.
> 
> Turkey bacon, huh.


Thanks Adam!!

Yup---Breasts.

There's a link at each picture to each kind of Bacon added, that goes to their Old Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Incredible! Glad you bumped this one, I've been thinking about making turkey bacon. I like the idea of being able to control the salt and fat. The packaged stuff really doesn't seem much healthier than regular bacon, and for the most part tastes like salty shoe leather. I've been wanting to experiment with transglutaminase (meat glue) and making chopped and formed turkey bacon seems like a good place to start. Thanks for the inspiration!


Thank You Sir!!

Gotta be careful----Turkey Breast can dry out on you pretty easy.

The thinner pieces of mine were a little dry, but I used them for snacking, and they were perfect.

The thicker pieces were Great for Super Sammies like the "BCBBBBCTBLT".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh Bear, you're just a joy!!!
> 
> And your creations - from this one to your cantaloupe drink to so much, are just so very fabulous!
> 
> ...


Thank You Very Much, Leah!!

And Cheers to you!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey John

Just browsing some old posts and came across this one.  My only question is---"where's this been all my life"???  No high colesteral here, but lots of high blood pressure.  Not sure what it will do to that, but I'll just double up on my BP pills for a day.  I would have added a point, but as usual my computer hates me and won't let me----sorry my friend

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey John

Have no idea why, but this damn thing just let me send a point

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey John
> 
> Have no idea why, but this damn thing just let me send a point
> 
> Gary


Thank You Very Much, Gary!!!

However just knowing you tried was good enough for me!!

Bear


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

great looking sangwich , bear.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2014)

:77:  That's one impressive sammie !  I love a sammie with a few different kinds of bacon !  Mmmmm !  BACON !!  :biggrin:  Great thread Bear !  Thumbs Up


----------



## rlk438 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for bumping. I really like the link to make each bacon as you put it on. Love your step by step. I always get rapped up in the fun of doing and can not even get all the Qview.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> great looking sangwich , bear.


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That's one impressive sammie ! I love a sammie with a few different kinds of bacon ! Mmmmm ! BACON !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks You Much, Justin!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2014)

rlk438 said:


> Thanks for bumping. I really like the link to make each bacon as you put it on. Love your step by step. I always get rapped up in the fun of doing and can not even get all the Qview.


Thank You rlk !!!

I'm glad you liked it !!!

As for the Links for each type of Bacon:

I should mention, for the BBB, CB, and Belly Bacon, I have newer ones in my "Step by Step Index" (link at the bottom of all my posts), and I do a much better job of explaining things in those newer Step by Steps.

The Canadian Turkey Bacon is the only one of those I did. That's a Loner.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2016)

Figured I should Bump this up in BLT season, since anyone who hasn't been here more than 2 years has never seen this yet.

The how-tos are in the captions above each picture.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 26, 2016)

Now that's what I call a proper Bacon Sandwich   Nice !!!      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Now that's what I call a proper Bacon Sandwich   Nice !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Funny this was from 6 years ago, and I ate two of those Sammies.  One would be plenty for me now!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## okiedave (Nov 14, 2016)

Put it on a croissant and add a little smoked gouda.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2016)

OkieDave said:


> Put it on a croissant and add a little smoked gouda.


Sure---Plenty of room!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 16, 2016)

Whew, man, that is a sammidge.

That's gotta be illegal somehow.

Points for creativity.

I know you had a good time chowin' that down.

  Ed


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> Whew, man, that is a sammidge.
> 
> That's gotta be illegal somehow.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed !!

Only illegal in some states.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2020)

Finally fixed some missing Pics on this oldie, but goodie!!

*LOL---Almost 10 years old!!*
*I could never make this one again---Too Much Work!!!*

Bear


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2020)

Bacon bonanza, Bear! Big like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2020)

disco said:


> Bacon bonanza, Bear! Big like.




Thank You Disco!!
I can't eat Sammies like this any more.
This one was almost 10 years ago!!
Darn Good though.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 23, 2020)

Agreed one fine sammie!

But like you Bear I can't do one of those anymore...or should I say that I shouldn't 

GREAT BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Agreed one fine sammie!
> 
> But like you Bear I can't do one of those anymore...or should I say that I shouldn't
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2020)

Didn't see this one before but plugged an artery while reading.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Didn't see this one before but plugged an artery while reading.




Thank You Rider!!
Sorry about that Artery!!

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 23, 2020)

Hell of a BLT Bear, love it.



Bearcarver said:


> Don't stop now! Add a couple pieces of Home Smoked Canadian Turkey Bacon



Thanks for sharing turkey bacon recipe. I think that would be sooo good.

FYI: The link to your recipe/method doesnt work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Hell of a BLT Bear, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You!!!
And Thanks for pointing that out.
This thread is almost 10 years old, and the old links no longer work.
I'll try to fix them later today.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Hell of a BLT Bear, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Again for pointing that out.
All 4 Links were bad. I put new ones in & they're working now for me.
Check them out & let me know if they work for you now.
Thanks Again.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 24, 2020)

Bearcarver
 . Can confirm they are all working now , thanks for fixing them, cannot wait to try your Canadian Turkey Bacon!


----------

